# TiVo mini apps freezing



## jjlees (Dec 9, 2010)

I have a renewed Bolt+ and 4 minis all hardwired. Progressively, apps have becoming less and less responsive. I am currently trying to watch Netflix and the show freezes and stutters non-stop and sometimes the app freezes the mini completely while trying to load the show. 

It used to happen only in high use times but now happens all of the time. It also happens for Hulu, Amazon. 

In contrast, my Apple TV on the same line runs perfectly without pause. 

Any ideas?


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Check your TiVo temperature?

-KP


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

I've found the Minis, the apps or the app environment seemingly has a memory leak-ish issue, where the apps get boggy if the box or apps have been running for a while. At the first sign of poor response, I hit the Help menu and restart the box. (Doesn't work as well for DVRs, but they haven't seemed as problematic.)


----------



## MrDell (Jul 8, 2012)

I have two hard wired minies also and the same thing happens to me. Very frustrating. The only cure is to restart the box.


----------



## jjlees (Dec 9, 2010)

The mini is on a ventilated shelf and is not hot. 

I find even after a restart that the shows on apps freeze and/or stutter. As if I was on a slow connection, not a gig hardwire one. 

It happened again this morning at 5am when there should have been no competing traffic. And again, the Apple TV apps worked without issue. 

A real shame as it now has us considering other options. Maybe even the Verizon DVR. 

Thanks for the responses so far. Would be great if there was a solution or if TiVo was listening ....


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

I pretty much use the apps on my TiVo just to find the shows I want to watch.

If I am doing any kind of binge-watching, I use my Roku...

-KP


----------



## stevet555 (Jan 24, 2017)

On this topic - is there a way to kill running apps on Tivo ? (hidden key combo, etc?).

thanks,
Steve


----------



## Sneezy58 (Feb 15, 2018)

stuttering and pausing of TIVO mini. Problem solved!
I went through 3 Tivo minis after the upgrade in May 2019. (no charge from TIVO, thank you) TIVO Mini stutters and pauses, audio goes out on HD channels and won't play shows from the Host Tivo. I replaced the Ethernet cable, checked the version numbers between host and mini, everything, I could think of. TIVO tech support no help. They really need to hire people who are real tech support and can troubleshoot and think outside the box. One thing I never checked was my surge protector the mini was plugged into. One of the tips in TIVO help was to unplug the router and wait for 10 seconds before plugging it back in. As I went to unplug my router from the surge protector, I noticed intermittent power to the surge protector. (The light on the surge protector was flickering on/off. I plugged the surge protector into another outlet and lo and behold, the problem with the stuttering and pausing was gone. Everything is back to normal. Remember the old computer days when the help desk used to say "check to see that the power was on." Well, that still hold true except check for intermittent power from the surge protector. It appears that my outlet is going bad and needs to be replaced. Hope this helps someone.


----------



## Sneezy58 (Feb 15, 2018)

Update. 3rd Tivo mini vox didn't last. Same stuttering problem reoccurred a few hours later. I'm done with Tivo and will be taking my business elsewhere. This seems to be a software issue tjat occurred after a system update in early May and customer support is useless. I want my money back for the mini and i will be writing several letters of complaint including to the Ceo of Tivo. So disappointed and feel like Tivo stole my hard-earned money.


----------



## Sneezy58 (Feb 15, 2018)

Update 2: Before I called Tivo to blast them about the Tivo Mini. I returned my Spectrum Modem/router and spent almost $400 on a more powerful Arris modem and Orbi Router, then I had to buy an Ethernet switch to plug in all my other hard wired things, the Orbi only hafd 2 Ethernet ports, arghhh. I also moved my TP Link power line that connects my tivo bolt in my bedroom to the router in the living room to another wall outlet.. So far after 4 hrs the mini vox is working like a champ. Holding my breath though. This is too difficult and too expensive. After my Tivo has worn out, I'm done with Tivo.Btw, customer support was useless. Everything I did was my own troubleshooting.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Sneezy58 said:


> I also moved my TP Link power line that connects my tivo bolt in my bedroom to the router in the living room


You're using Powerline for the DVR's network connection? There's a decent chance that that's been a sizable part of your problem. Was TiVo Support made aware you were using Powerline?

Obviously you can't do direct Ethernet, else you would be; but why not MoCA?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Sneezy58 said:


> stuttering and pausing of TIVO mini. ... TIVO Mini stutters and pauses, audio goes out on HD channels and won't play shows from the Host Tivo.


Also, your symptoms are wholly unrelated to the thrust of the thread ... which is an issue with apps freezing.

Streaming live or recorded content from the host DVR is a totally different animal from app streaming ... usually requiring considerably more bandwidth (which is why app streaming can work but live/recorded playback stutters or aborts).


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Sneezy58 said:


> I returned my Spectrum Modem/router and spent almost $400 on a more powerful Arris modem and Orbi Router, ... I also moved my TP Link power line that connects my tivo bolt in my bedroom to the router in the living room to another wall outlet.. ... This is too difficult and too expensive


Too many changes and far too many unknowns to pinpoint the key upgrade, but it's possible just moving the Powerline adapter* was the difference maker and the $400 expenditure was unnecessary.

* You should still switch to MoCA if it's possible.


----------



## Sneezy58 (Feb 15, 2018)

krkaufman said:


> You're using Powerline for the DVR's network connection? There's a decent chance that that's been a sizable part of your problem. Was TiVo Support made aware you were using Powerline?
> 
> Obviously you can't do direct Ethernet, else you would be; but why not MoCA?


I don't understand what MoCA is. Doesn't MoCA need a cable line in? I can't do direct internet to living room where main tv, router, and modem is because signal stength is too weak for tivo. That'a wht the powerline. It's possible just moving the powerline could have saved me $400. Not sure why moving powerline would have made a difference though.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Sneezy58 said:


> Not sure why moving powerline would have made a difference though.


Powerline can be a mystery, but I know that when I used it differing performance resulted as I moved the adapters between outlets; so it would require a bit of time trying to find the right combo of access point and remote adapter locations to get the best performance.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Sneezy58 said:


> I don't understand what MoCA is. Doesn't MoCA need a cable line in? I can't do direct internet to living room where main tv, router, and modem is because signal stength is too weak for tivo.


MoCA is just networking over coax lines, and it's generally possible as long as you have coax runs between rooms. Even if it (or Ethernet) is not possible to _every_ location, it's best to get as many locations as possible wired with Ethernet or MoCA.

Do you have coax outlets at each location (modem/router, BOLT, Mini VOX)? Are you tuning/recording from cable TV or OTA antenna?


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Thread completely hijacked by a network issue.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

slowbiscuit said:


> Thread completely hijacked by a network issue.


Yeah, I was going to suggest Sneezy start a new thread, but then didn't. It *would* be better, since it would both leave this thread for its original intent and to improve the odds of people with network experience/issues finding it.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

As soon as TiVo starts to ship those Mini WiFi adapters this thread won't be needed.

As if.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

JoeKustra said:


> As soon as TiVo starts to ship those Mini WiFi adapters this thread won't be needed.
> 
> As if.


Or right now, as people have been posting, "simply" attach a good WiFi bridge to the Mini.


----------

